# Idea of building a nesting box, opinions please



## wellington (Sep 9, 2015)

because my female likes to do late night egg laying, and I have to stay up to chase away the skunks, I had and idea to build a nesting box. This would be big enough for her to have a couple places to pic from, with plants to dig under. It would have bottom, sides and top, all out of fencing and rebar and of course a bunch of dirt deep enough for her to dig in.
My questions are:
Has anyone done this?
At what point is it too late or unsafe to remove her from the spot she picked and put her into this nesting box?
Any unforeseen problems with this that I am not thinking of?

All opinions, experience welcomed, specially from those that have done this.


----------



## dmmj (Sep 9, 2015)

why not build a portable cage that you can put over the tortoise to protect while she's laying that way she can choose where she wants to lay she's laying that way she can choose where she wants to lay


----------



## wellington (Sep 9, 2015)

dmmj said:


> why not build a portable cage that you can put over the tortoise to protect while she's laying that way she can choose where she wants to lay she's laying that way she can choose where she wants to lay


We have thought about that too. One or the other. The hardest part about the cage, is the places she has laid so far are not really cage friendly, hard to place around her. We had in mind, one with at least one side that could be opened, so maybe it would be workable to get around her. The other day she dug right up against the fence, so only three sides would have worked.
Not out of the picture, but thought if putting her in a nesting box would work, that would be easier.


----------



## dmmj (Sep 9, 2015)

it would be easier but tortoises are notorious for not liking nesting boxes


----------



## wellington (Sep 9, 2015)

Haha, my luck.


----------



## Jodie (Sep 9, 2015)

I read a post someone who keeps leopards inside all the time on plywood did this. He had a box of dirt and when she would start trying to dig on the wood, he would pick her up and put her in the box. He said he waited until she was in the digging trance to move her. He did say sometimes he would have to put her in the box a couple of times to get her to nest there.
I like the cage idea better.


----------



## wellington (Sep 9, 2015)

Jodie said:


> I read a post someone who keeps leopards inside all the time on plywood did this. He had a box of dirt and when she would start trying to dig on the wood, he would pick her up and put her in the box. He said he waited until she was in the digging trance to move her. He did say sometimes he would have to put her in the box a couple of times to get her to nest there.
> I like the cage idea better.


Thanks. My main concern with the box is if she decides not to next because I moved her and then possibly becoming egg bound. The cage would prevent this hopefully.


----------



## Jodie (Sep 9, 2015)

I agree. I have to bring my tortoises inside soon and am building a nesting area in her enclosure. It makes me nervous. Hopefully she will just pick the right place, and I won't have to move her.


----------



## dmmj (Sep 9, 2015)

you don't pick the nesting areaThey do


----------



## Turtle lover 9025 (Sep 10, 2015)

Take a small storage box and put sand and plants if you want. Keep that area from70-80 degrees Fahrenheit. Use a 50-60 watt light bulb that should get the job done but you have to put directly over it on the lid.


----------



## wellington (Sep 10, 2015)

Turtle lover 9025 said:


> Take a small storage box and put sand and plants if you want. Keep that area from70-80 degrees Fahrenheit. Use a 50-60 watt light bulb that should get the job done but you have to put directly over it on the lid.


Sand is a bad idea, won't really let her dig a hole it will just cave in. It would have to be pretty big box too as she isn't very small and she digs deep. 

I think the cage idea is probably the safest way for. Less disturbing


----------



## dmmj (Sep 10, 2015)

you could always build 2 a regular square one and a wedge shaped triangle one


----------

